# P M Ultimizer BL28-40 Outdoor Boiler



## BillsWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Good morning.  Anyone running a Portage and Main Ultimizer BL28-40?  I am very impressed with the answers I got from thier rep and their online videos.  I have not seen a unit in person, but in Sept we are hosting the Great Lakes Logging Congress and PM will have a units there.  The township where I am moving will allow boilers with permision, I have no neighbors and 11 acres so that shouldn't be an issue.  This boiler has a refractory bottom and replaceable water jacket, 20 yr warranty (pro-rated) and just looks like a well made unit.


----------



## BillsWS (Aug 2, 2013)

I am very impressed by this concept. No water at the bottom of the stove, all refractory, hot air blowing up under the coals through fire brick, low stack temps indicating pretty efficient heat transfer to the water.

I'd love to get some chatter going about this unit. 1/2 the price of their gassifier has my interest.


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 2, 2013)

Not impressed.  Glorified OWB, with some bricks thrown in the bottom.  Vid even says air blown up through the coals, instead of the gasses being drawn down through the coals, the hottest part of the fire.  Priced between OWB and gasser, so efficiency must also be between them.  Still a cyclic fire and idle times, minimal storage capacity.  No thanks.


----------



## BillsWS (Aug 2, 2013)

mustash29 said:


> Not impressed. Glorified OWB, with some bricks thrown in the bottom. Vid even says air blown up through the coals, instead of the gasses being drawn down through the coals, the hottest part of the fire. Priced between OWB and gasser, so efficiency must also be between them. Still a cyclic fire and idle times, minimal storage capacity. No thanks.


 
Thanks for commenting mustash29.  I have had two CB OWB, burned dry wood, liked them both. I agree with you on the efficiency of this unit being better than a "standard" OWB (but not as good as a gasser). My CB's did not have the baffle with the extra surface area and low stack temps they are claiming this unit has.  I think this unit can be had around $7500.  I am not sure what the other gassers go for (yet) or the cost of the storage set-ups, etc...  I want to use the in-floor heat set up my house has without breaking the bank (the PM gasser is twice as much as this unit and I'd still have tanks, etc... to buy) and don't know how to calculate if spending an "extra" 10 grand will ever be reclaimed in more wood efficiency.


----------



## heaterman (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you know what your actual heating load is?


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know if this is only from this particular dealer, or if this price would apply to all Empyre dealers.  I looked at this boiler 6 weeks ago at my local dealer and was quoted about 8250.  Now it is being advertised for 6000.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/ppd/3946068975.html

Empyre Elite Wood boilers use half the wood of regular wood boilers. Indoor and outdoor models. Lowest prices of the year with instant rebates up to $1,000 during our Sizzlin' Summer Sales Event. Limited time only! Sale ends August 31st. Call 978-355-6343 x-231.
Higgins Energy Alternatives
140 Worcester Road
Barre, MA 01005
M-W 9-6:30, Th 9-8, F 9-6:30, Sa 9-4


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 2, 2013)

Garn Jr lists for about 11 K.

Froling 20/30 lists for about the same, but you have to add storage costs to that.


----------



## BillsWS (Aug 3, 2013)

heaterman said:


> Do you know what your actual heating load is?


 
No.  Is that the place to start?  What is involved in determining heating load?  Is it DIY or will I need to hire someone?


----------



## heaterman (Aug 3, 2013)

You can by a one time use of this program for $49. It will be the best money you can spend in the design phase of your project. When you're done with it you'll have a room by room heat loss of your entire house. It's easy to use and accurate. I've been using it in my business for 10 years and it has proven to be very accurate.
Once you know the heat loss, you can figure out boiler size, pipe and tube size, pumping power required, what rooms need more and how much etc etc..

http://www.hvaccalc.com/main.asp


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Aug 6, 2013)

Hard to beat an accurate picture (map) of where you need to be (arrive)....before you start on your journey. Or think of as a few fittings that would have likely gone missing anyway.


----------



## BillsWS (Aug 11, 2013)

I will visit the fair this week, probably Thur or Fri, to visit with the Garn rep displaying their wares at the UP State Fair.


----------



## chewy (Aug 11, 2013)

Heaterman,  is that hvac calculator more accurate than the free ones online?  

Ty
Erin


----------



## heaterman (Aug 12, 2013)

chewy said:


> Heaterman, is that hvac calculator more accurate than the free ones online?
> 
> Ty
> Erin


 
I've found it to be very accurate. I've dabbled with some of the freebies off and on and experimented by using a few that used to be available on the same structure. I found that there was as much as 15-20% variation. Too many compromises with a lot of those.  Slant Fin used to have a pretty decent one available if done correctly but I don't know if it's available any more.


----------

